# Anyone tried survival fishing???



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

(warning explicit language)

Seems like bluegil is doable with a tin can. Anyone tried fishing with similar or less and what was thier success rate/largest fish they hualed and what tips and techniques can you pass along?

IIRC with weaker rods and rigs you can't attack a fish head on by reeling them in straight if it's a stronger fish then your make shift rod/tackle can handle so you have to wear down the fish without crushing or losing your fishing kit then reeling them in.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice video...





 Wow, like 30 odd mins to catch enough fish for a 4 member family. Niice.

Looks like this guy pulled 3lb catfish. o.o; Nice. Fishing is at 4:37 but the starting is about how far it throws.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumpski's want to hear everyones feedback.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol at the comments that follow that vid 
"Wow, I spent 10 hours at the lake and caught nothing, and this guy catches a fish with a﻿ soda can in a few minutes."

That is pretty cool but would suck if you so happen to catch a big fish. lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Al-Losaurus said:


> Lol at the comments that follow that vid
> "Wow, I spent 10 hours at the lake and caught nothing, and this guy catches a fish with a﻿ soda can in a few minutes."
> 
> That is pretty cool but would suck if you so happen to catch a big fish. lol


Not really. you could always unwrap and wrap onto a thick stick or metal rod for more leverage and my thinking is slowly just wear the fish out with give and take tugging till it uses up so much energy that is goes not give too much of a fight as you reel it in.


----------

